
Inside El Paquete, Cuba’s Social Network - yarapavan
https://withintent.uncorkedstudios.com/inside-el-paquete-cubas-social-network-2fa6c99660ee
======
yarapavan
In a country where the government keeps tight control over the media, citizens
are able to access an extraordinary amount of information from around the
world in the form of a terabyte-sized weekly file dump, Bring Your Own Hard
Drive. For what an American would pay for a single song on iTunes, Cubans can
experience thousands of hours of movies and TV, music, and sports.

